# How to post pictures?



## mamiecarter (Apr 14, 2008)

I have pictures stored on my computer but I do not have a website. How can I post pictures?


----------



## swift (Apr 14, 2008)

I like using Photobucket with my pictures. There they are easy to share and I can edit them using their tools very simply to make them look better or even play with them to give then a different look. The tools are very user friendly. You don't have to be a pro to use them. See this post for instructions. 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=444779&postcount=19



P.S. I believe you have to have a site to host your pictures on. I don't think you can just take them from your "My Pictures" on your computer and post them on to TUG. Photobucket is not the only site you can use there are others out there. If there are others that want to chime in on how they post not using Photobucket or have other advice that would be great>


----------

